# Finally i got around to tasting some of my homebrew...



## bratrules (Dec 6, 2010)

I was out of town and as soon as i got back i tapped my T.A.D with a 3 liter bottle of some wheat brew man its so good...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Congrats!  Looks frosty and refreshing!  I haven't had home brew in quite some time; when's happy hour at your place??!!


----------



## bratrules (Dec 7, 2010)

lol its always happy hour at my place haha


----------

